# Adjusting Fan Speed



## Mad Professor (Jun 14, 2010)

Good Day All. 

I don't know if I should post this here or in the overlocking, please move to where needed.

I have used GPU-Z and nvflash overlocked my Nvidia XFX 9600 GSO from the following.
GPU Clock: 580Mhz.
Memory: 700Mhz (1400Mhz).
Shader: 1450Mhz.

This is what I am now running.
GPU Clock: 680Mhz.
Memory: 950Mhz (1900Mhz).
Shader: 1700Mhz.

The computer and video card are running very stable, but due to the over clock GPU-Z shows my GPU temps around 60-65C at idle, fan speed is 30-31% @ 2080-2100rpm. 

I have not adjusted the fan settings yet, as I don't under standard them. 

Can someone please advice. 

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## claylomax (Jun 14, 2010)

Welcome to TPU. Just wait and someone with your card or similar will help you.


----------



## Asylum (Jun 14, 2010)

You can adjust fan speed and clock your card with EVGA Precision.

Very easy program to use.

http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.7.1-download-2251.html


----------



## isolaligree (Jul 2, 2010)

If you have the option....set all fan header speeds in your BIOS to manual>100 and not based on a temp. reading to change the fan speed.


----------

